# What style supply lines do you use?



## curtis2kul (Sep 14, 2008)

Over the past few years weve had to buy around 3 new sets of hardwood floors do to the 3/8 pex supply line blowing off the stop. We now just use braided supplies. I was wondering what you guys were using?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Braided supplies here.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Braided supplies


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Plated copper tubes.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

if its a nice place-chrome plate copper. if its a dump-braided-wam bam thankya mam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
no plastic or pex supply lines-thats a no! no!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Mostly these. Unless its a pedestal or laundry sink, or a fancy bath tub, or a bidet, then we use the CP ones.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Same as RSP. Even with a swap out we change the old ones and use the braided ones.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I used to use the PEX ones, and sometimes PB. Never had one blow off or any problems. But I switched to braided completely about a year and a half ago. I always try to get the ones that are actually SS braid, and not plastic. And I try to keep enough on hand to have the closest size possible to what I need.

To be fair, I've seen them fail, too. Had to go out in the middle of the night once because a 3/8" nut split - whoever put it on must have cinched it down pretty hard.

And what's with people who can make a stainless braid look like it's been put in a vise? I've seen 'em with three or four bad kinks.

I still have some of the PEX tubes on board, but just don't see the need to use them.

Edited to add: I also have chrome tubes handy for exposed sinks and commercial toilets.


----------



## Down N Dirty (Mar 12, 2009)

Braided supply lines with no problems, plus they are a good sell to the homeowner for added security and peace of mind.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Braided stainless except on pedestal sinks....
That would be oh so tacky....:whistling2:


----------



## weplumb (Apr 16, 2009)

Pex supplies in cabinets c/p supplies exposed.

Seems most of you use braided 15 or so yrs ago I changed out hundreds of those because the inside was breaking down and putting black specks in the water have they stopped doing that or do we know?


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

I have had the best luck out of brass craft braided lines. But they are not braided with steel they just look like steel.


----------



## PipeDreamer (Mar 26, 2009)

braided here too


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

weplumb said:


> Seems most of you use braided 15 or so yrs ago I changed out hundreds of those because the inside was breaking down and putting black specks in the water have they stopped doing that or do we know?


Black rubber isn't used in them...
Hasn't been used for ages...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I like the kind that don't leak. Have a few problems with the odd ball ones that HOs pick up from lowes of HD. Seems that the paint they put on them isn't worth a shiot. You know, the ones that are not a 3/8 OD, but 3/8 ID. You torque those *****es out, and they still drip. Brushed nickel, ORB, Satin, they all suck. I hate them, almost as much as I hate Rap music.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I hate them, almost as much as I hate Rap music.


Right on!


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

No braided hoses here. Just don't like the look and if the HO ever decides to mess with something theres a better chance that they'll mess it up and I'll get a call.

"I put it back just like it was, but I can't get it to stop leaking"

Only cp for exposed or rough copper in a cabinet.


----------



## weplumb (Apr 16, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Black rubber isn't used in them...
> Hasn't been used for ages...


 are you saying that it used to be black rubber?
I seem to remember them being clear and for some reason it was breaking down or rotting some how and putting small black spots in the water. Since I don't use them I was wondering if they were still having that problem? Kind of seems like you are calling me out ... like you think I am making this up. Not the case!Changed them out in a number of high rises in the Maryland area 20 or so years ago.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The material used in the construction of these supplies has changed considerably since the early ones.

Many of them are now using Santoprene Tubing...
No Black Spots!

While I have on occaision called people out in online forums this was not one of those moments...

Why... Wanna make something of it?:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Redwood said:


> While I have on occaision called people out in online forums this was not one of those moments...
> 
> Why... Wanna make something of it?:laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I hate and despise the braided lines on a water heater. Not to mention, that they are not 7/8 ID. And that is against code here. Well, i have never seen one, but they may exist. Any who, last company I worked for before I went out on my own, had me go to a job they got hired to finish, 40 something apartments, all the water heaters were in the kitchen cabinets, and every freaking one of them had those braided lines on there. Had to change out every freaking one of them. Relief lines were trapped, no pans on the upper floors. Every mili second of that work sucked.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Water heaters are hard piped - no flex supplies.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

In seismic areas flex lines are required on water heaters.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Redwood said:


> In seismic areas flex lines are required on water heaters.


 Or in Arizona.


----------



## weplumb (Apr 16, 2009)

Redwood said:


> The material used in the construction of these supplies has changed considerably since the early ones.
> 
> Many of them are now using Santoprene Tubing...
> No Black Spots!
> ...


Redwood sorry about that. You can see from the time of my post that maybe more than a few beers were involved in my thoughts. Thanks for the update and taking it easy on me.

As far as the " Wanna make something of it ? " comment.... I am sure that there will be a chance in the future. I am way too hardheaded and opinionated for that not to happen.lol:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: Plumbers all walk with a certain arrogance. Some of us more than others. lol :laughing:Thats part of what makes us good at what we do! lol :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

weplumb said:


> Redwood sorry about that. You can see from the time of my post that maybe more than a few beers were involved in my thoughts. Thanks for the update and taking it easy on me.
> 
> As far as the " Wanna make something of it ? " comment.... I am sure that there will be a chance in the future. I am way too hardheaded and opinionated for that not to happen.lol:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: Plumbers all walk with a certain arrogance. Some of us more than others. lol :laughing:Thats part of what makes us good at what we do! lol :laughing:


Nah...
Not us...
Opinionated? That awefull strong wording...:laughing:

:drink: Cheers! :drink:


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

had ALOT of problems with the pex ones, wont even touch them now.

CP for exposed anything, braided if its hidden


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

SS braided


----------



## Artisan (Apr 14, 2009)

Redwood said:


> In seismic areas flex lines are required on water heaters.


__After the Northridge earthquake, the first parts the supply houses sold out of were the copper corragated WH flexes, why? BEACUSE THEY LEAK IN EARTHQUAKES!

__SS Braided flexes DO NOT LEAK IN EARTHQUAKES... it's a no brainer.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Artisan said:


> __After the Northridge earthquake, the first parts the supply houses sold out of were the copper corragated WH flexes, why? BEACUSE THEY LEAK IN EARTHQUAKES!
> 
> __SS Braided flexes DO NOT LEAK IN EARTHQUAKES... it's a no brainer.


How did the old fashioned stuff work (copper, galv.)?


----------



## sweetness09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Stainless Braided... We are currently using fluidmaster brand.... ive changed out a lot of braided supplies though, Mainly I think its because if they are overtightend to start with and if you disconnect them the gasket is torn.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

SS braided--my sons dont seem to care( they may be reading this) and use pex whenever they want. Never had one blow out but had plenty of other things happen.


----------



## plumingstein (Apr 24, 2009)

curtis2kul said:


> Over the past few years weve had to buy around 3 new sets of hardwood floors do to the 3/8 pex supply line blowing off the stop. We now just use braided supplies. I was wondering what you guys were using?


 i am old school...i use chrome supply tubes on everything! They wont ever blow off, if u "do it yourself" then the braided supplies will work fine.


----------



## plumingstein (Apr 24, 2009)

Do not over tighten them or they will leak....just snug them up.


----------



## Artisan (Apr 14, 2009)

ASUPERTECH said:


> How did the old fashioned stuff work (copper, galv.)?


 I was more into new construction and major remodels back then so I can not awnser you properly. I do remember the Copper flexes all gone two days after...
I landed a 47 Unit and it kept me VERY busy.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Floodsafes rock:whistling2: Watts has turned a p.o.s. into a gold mine for me. Some chimp used them at a restaurant and the 140 degree water caused the rubber washer in the angle stop to disintegrate and clog up the check valve in the flood safe. I got 5 hours out of it. Cha-ching! I had to search and locate the isolation valves in the ceiling, then remove the old angle stop, behind a pop fountain, no access, I had to lay in a dishrack and do everything by feel, install new 1/4 turn Brasscraft stop and 3/8" tubing:thumbup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Plated copper supplies. Why change a good thing? I have seen the braided Stainless Steel ones fail due to harsh cleaning agents used around the water closet. Never seen a chrome plated copper supply fail unless someone really tried hard, with a hammer or something as drastic.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

sweetness09 said:


> Stainless Braided... We are currently using fluidmaster brand.... ive changed out a lot of braided supplies though, Mainly I think its because if they are overtightend to start with and if you disconnect them the gasket is torn.


 I've had a lot of problems with fluidmaster ss supplies, probably because I overtighten them. A quarter turn past hand tight just doesn't seem like enough. I switched to watts, which can be tightened a little more without problems.


----------



## citywide401 (Mar 27, 2009)

*stainless steel*



curtis2kul said:


> Over the past few years weve had to buy around 3 new sets of hardwood floors do to the 3/8 pex supply line blowing off the stop. We now just use braided supplies. I was wondering what you guys were using?


Try Fluidmaster Stainless Steel braided lines, for sinks B1F20 3/8 by 1/2 by 20 inch length or B1T12 3/8 by 7/8 by 12 inch for water closets, work great never flooded a house with these. They also make wash machine hoses 9WM60 3/4 hose by 3/4 hose 60 inches long.
Larry


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

citywide401 said:


> Try Fluidmaster Stainless Steel braided lines, for sinks B1F20 3/8 by 1/2 by 20 inch length or B1T12 3/8 by 7/8 by 12 inch for water closets, work great never flooded a house with these. They also make wash machine hoses 9WM60 3/4 hose by 3/4 hose 60 inches long.
> Larry


Mr. Meogy of supply lines, how bout an intro.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a blender with white finish, and a cirlce with a G and an E in it in cursive, what model # is it Mr. meogy?


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I have a blender with white finish, and a cirlce with a G and an E in it in cursive, what model # is it Mr. meogy?


 LOL:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I have a blender with white finish, and a cirlce with a G and an E in it in cursive, what model # is it Mr. meogy?


Its an EG model #b59 Daniel-son.


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

I once had a service call in a 2 storey office building/factory. One of the braided supplies on a toilet had failed. The plastic nut split, probably from being reefed on.

The guy (some sort of engineer) who called me went on a tangent about how he did some research about faulty Ikea supplied braided supply lines, and the shoddy material used, made overseas, etc... He then tried telling me that he KNEW that the one that broke "exhibited the same problem", so he put 2 and 2 together and "knew" that it was due to this. This turned into a 20 minute one sided discussion.

5 minutes later, I walk down after installing the new supply line. I dropped the old line on his desk. Split nut still has "Canada" written on it. So does the Belanger sticker on the line itself.


----------



## D'Brie (Nov 8, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Mostly these. Unless its a pedestal or laundry sink, or a fancy bath tub, or a bidet, then we use the CP ones.


+1 here.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Well... Since this old thread has been revived, I'll bite.

I use 99% copper (Brasscraft) supply tubes. The other 1% is braided SS for those really tight toilet hookups.

I never trusted the plastic tubes, either poly-b or pex. Saw too many blowoffs on other people's jobs.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Nah...
> Not us...
> Opinionated? That awefull strong wording...:laughing:
> 
> :drink: Cheers! :drink:


WH:no: DID HE CALL :whistling2INI:blink:NATED?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

SS braided on lavs and toilets. Pex/brass pipe on heaters.


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

I prefer to use the SS braided also. But coming off NRC my co. used all pex/poly supplies. I can't say we had a huge problem with them when you consider the volume installed vs leaks(subtracting leaks where the were just installed poorly) Air hammer tho could cause an issue quick after it had been installed for a while.

I am just thankful for my time doing old home service work. Younger apprentices might never get the fun of learning how to use anything but poly/pex/quick connect type supplies ~ which is a shame. B-c they can't appreciate the differances or just how damn easy the new stuff is :laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I use pex water supplies or chrome plated copper. No hose inside a stainless jacket for me unless its on a washing machine and i dont like that really.. And people talk bad about sharkbites,i dont get it.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I have never seen a stainless line burst. I have seen many copper line leak though(to many to count) SS lines have captive nuts with brass barbs so a blowout is impossible. You cannot install the ferrule upside-down (like I've seen idiots do with pex supplies) and cause a blowout.

I sometimes use pex supplies and I have no problem with them because I know the right way to install them. I prefer the SS lines though because they are idiot proof and I don't have to stay up at night wondering if the helper flipped the asymmetrical ferrule or not. They also install much faster and only cost me a few pennies more than pex lines.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> I have never seen a stainless line burst. I have seen many copper line leak though(to many to count) SS lines have captive nuts with brass barbs so a blowout is impossible. You cannot install the ferrule upside-down (like I've seen idiots do with pex supplies) and cause a blowout.
> 
> I sometimes use pex supplies and I have no problem with them because I know the right way to install them. I prefer the SS lines though because they are idiot proof and I don't have to stay up at night wondering if the helper flipped the asymmetrical ferrule or not. They also install much faster and only cost me a few pennies more than pex lines.


 Oh the stainless mesh wont burst its the hose inside that does.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

How does that work seeing as how there are 4 layers to the SS line. Urethane inner liner, nylon woven jacket, clear pvc layer over nylon, woven SS fibers. The hose is constructed better than a 4000PSI jetter hose and you are going to tell me that it's gonna burst at under 80PSI 

Tell ya what TM. Produce a picture of one of those hoses failing and I'll paypal ya $50.



TheMaster said:


> Oh the stainless mesh wont burst its the hose inside that does.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> How does that work seeing as how there are 4 layers to the SS line. Urethane inner liner, nylon woven jacket, clear pvc layer over nylon, woven SS fibers. The hose is constructed better than a 4000PSI jetter hose and you are going to tell me that it's gonna burst at under 80PSI
> 
> Tell ya what TM. Produce a picture of one of those hoses failing and I'll paypal ya $50.


 So why not make pipe made out of the stuff then? Nevermind all the weaves and the braids:laughing: All that does is support the HOSE. You can get a hydraulic hose rated for very high pressure and use it for low pressure and it will fail due to age. I promise you I have seen them fail. I have also replaced alot of them leaking at the stop valve connection.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

The older SS supplies had some type of black hose inner. I have seen these fail. I haven't once seen the newer ones fail. 

I like the Watts much better than fluidmasters. A lot more stainless wrap and less prone to leak if you slightly overtighten them.

I use a lot of pex supplies too, never a problem.

Chrome plated for pedistals and some toilets.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Why not pipe a house in with all compression (pex or copper)?

BTW if they made a crimp head for a propress that would crimp that hose (which I can't), and I could get that same style hose in large enough sizes(which I can't), and they made brass barbed fittings to go with that system (which they don't), and it was IAPMO approved for use behind walls and under slabs (which it isn't), and IT WAS COST EFFECTIVE (which it definitely wouldn't be, EVER)...........heck yeah I would do it.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> The older SS supplies had some type of black hose inner. I have seen these fail. I haven't once seen the newer ones fail.
> 
> I like the Watts much better than fluidmasters. A lot more stainless wrap and less prone to leak if you slightly overtighten them.
> 
> ...


 I dont have a problem with others using the stainless braid i jsut choose not to. I like the pex or chrome plated copper. I flare my chromed copper so it cannot pull out but if your pipe/valve are stationary it wont pull out anyway if its installed right.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> Why not pipe a house in with all compression (pex or copper)?
> 
> BTW if they made a crimp head for a propress that would crimp that hose (which I can't), and I could get that same style hose in large enough sizes(which I can't), and they made brass barbed fittings to go with that system (which they don't), and it was IAPMO approved for use behind walls and under slabs (which it isn't), and IT WAS COST EFFECTIVE (which it definitely wouldn't be, EVER)...........heck yeah I would do it.


It would take too long to make all those joints.:jester: I'm not gonna say I've never used one:whistling2ut me in the right place and I'll use anything.....like a csx railroad shop bathroom......**** I'd use water hose in that bathroom it was so nasty...they needed somthign to leak and wash all the piss outta their. Thanks for the flashback:thumbup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

No, but it can kink and/or be ripped off when the gargantuan land monster does a running butt slide onto the commode and busts the flange..........I'm only saying that cuz I've seen it happen.



TheMaster said:


> I dont have a problem with others using the stainless braid i jsut choose not to. I like the pex or chrome plated copper. I flare my chromed copper so it cannot pull out but if your pipe/valve are stationary it wont pull out anyway if its installed right.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> No, but it can kink and/or be ripped off when the gargantuan land monster does a running butt slide onto the commode and busts the flange..........I'm only saying that cuz I've seen it happen.


 I agree if the toilet starts dancing then a stainless supply would probably be the best medicine.:laughing:. I have an exclusive method of connecting the pex supplies to toilets and I will not tell how so dont ask.:no:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Aquaflo SS non braided at water heaters.

Braided steel at sinks and toilets

Always replace supplies for toilet rebuilds or faucet replacements. They can leak or fail over time if given the chance.

We had one supply fail under a kitchen sink. The deck mounted soap bottle leaked and dripped on the supply. That corroded the steel and led to the line bursting.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


>


 I'll split the 50 green if you will email me that pic.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Since most of you guys do service work, can I ask a question?

How much time are you saving installing a flex line that the homeowner is more than likely going to replace himself if it develops a leak over taking the extra ten minutes to install a chrome tube that a homeowner would be afraid to touch if it developed a leak?

And which job looks more professional, the one done with flex lines or the one where the installer took the time to measure and use a bender to make custom fit chrome tubes?

I would think you would be better served installing chrome tubes, but I am a bit picky about things looking professional, and flex lines do not look professional at all.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Since most of you guys do service work, can I ask a question?
> 
> How much time are you saving installing a flex line that the homeowner is more than likely going to replace himself if it develops a leak over taking the extra ten minutes to install a chrome tube that a homeowner would be afraid to touch if it developed a leak?
> 
> ...


 The stainless braids the quickest. The pex supplies next and then the custome made chrome copper. You will save alot of time over a lifetime of plumbing. I personally have never had a pex supply leak that i know of.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Where I live, people don't choose to work on their own plumbing. If they do, they will most likely screw something up and they'll call us anyway.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Since most of you guys do service work, can I ask a question?
> 
> How much time are you saving installing a flex line that the homeowner is more than likely going to replace himself if it develops a leak over taking the extra ten minutes to install a chrome tube that a homeowner would be afraid to touch if it developed a leak?
> 
> ...


In the service game your are competeing against diyer's, handy hacks, etc. There are certain products that save you time and money which can be passed on to your customers and keep you competitive. Pex supplies and todays SS supplies will last the life of or longer than the majority of todays faucets. Of course they don't look as good but are good fit for a lot of situations. 
Chrome tubes are a must with pedistals. I like to use them on toilets depending on the bathroom/customer.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Here in most of the older homes the supply is tucked down in a small hole between the tub and the toilet...

Only a toilet seat sniffer would notice....:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Fluidmaster stainless steel flex supplies....but I've been day buying at a supply house...don't know the name of the brands.


Every chrome riser I've seen has always leaked, turns green and looks horrible in a short few years thanks to chemicals used to clean the toilet or urine splash.


Cosmetically they never hold up...I replace quite a few but that's becoming a thing of the past.

Most I replace are the plastic risers. Around 8-12 years they are becoming brittle, especially when someone overtightened the nut to stop a leak. 

I wish they made a brass nut for 7/8" toilet supplies I use but I believe a plastic on plastic connection is better than a brass on plastic.

I can see brass causing a cross thread on a vulnerable plastic shank, unless you use the pro45B's.


----------



## mselkee (Aug 13, 2009)

Braided Stainless............they just work They took off when I started my current business 15 years ago. I still have the same customers and (GOD knows how many installs) with zero failures. If it ain't broken...............why fix it?


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Protech said:


> I have never seen a stainless line burst. I have seen many copper line leak though(to many to count) SS lines have captive nuts with brass barbs so a blowout is impossible.


Never say impossible



















This was the hot side supply line of a Kohler K-15182. Faucet was 3 years old. At least the homeowners were home at the time it blew, so damage was not to bad.. Kohler covered everything but I still to this day have never got a reason why it split. This was a year ago in a neighborhood where we have got thousands of these installed. Guess sooner or later they has to be one...

I mainly use pex and ss supply lines.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I've also seen those SS supplies fail.....only a few times have I seen them fail like the one in the pic....mostly they are leaking at the stop valve or ballcock connection and its just a drip. I've never had a call back EVER on a pex supply leaking.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That is not the kind of SS supply that I'm talking about. The kind I'm talking about has 4 layers. Urethane inside of nylon braid inside of soft clear pvc inside of SS braid. Show me a picture of one of those bursting.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> That is not the kind of SS supply that I'm talking about. The kind I'm talking about has 4 layers. Urethane inside of nylon braid inside of soft clear pvc inside of SS braid. Show me a picture of one of those bursting.


 I guess I could bring a magnifying glass to work and get down there an inspect them for the 4 layer SS supplies but I'd rather just install a pex line and forget about it for 1/2 the price or less. I dont like how they look either..all wrapped up in a loop alot of times.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Always remember these words: 


Anything mechanical or man-made can and will fail.


Those lines posted above...


no one is mentioning the oxidation of that line, rust colored. I've been told that open chemical containers under sinks are notorious for damaging these lines. More of the concentration of the product, not spillage onto the lines themselves.


On the chrome tubes I've seen where too often the installer doesn't install them correctly which also leads to them leaking. I would however trust one of those before any other in the event of unexpected rupture.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Always remember these words:
> 
> 
> Anything mechanical or man-made can and will fail.
> ...


I noticed that when I first saw them. The cabinet had already been cleaned out and they say there was not much of anything in there. I tend to think that something with chlorine was a factor seeing how this was the pool bath...


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

Braided since the early nineties


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

My boss is paranoid about compression angle stops. He wants either sweat or threaded. I usually humor him, at least at his house, where I sweat on the stops. Otherwise, it's like for like on changeouts, and compression on new construction.


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

Only supply line to fail ..was at MY House..poly butenlene grey lines with plastic comp ring..blew while i was home on toilet line..Went to braided about that time (early nineties)but they were expensive way back when..


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

jjbex said:


> My boss is paranoid about compression angle stops. He wants either sweat or threaded. I usually humor him, at least at his house, where I sweat on the stops. Otherwise, it's like for like on changeouts, and compression on new construction.


Compressions are fine as long as the nut gets tightened properly. A couple times I've switched out some pairs and the ring slipped off with zero effort. I was amazed that they didn't cause a flood.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Service work for the most part i use Brasscraft flexy supply lines unless im dealing with a pedestall sink,and for high rise buildings and new construction i always use chrome supply tubes on everything.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> Never say impossible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the reason i wont install them in a high rise building.


----------



## jc60618 (Jan 24, 2010)

I always been told that braided hoses were not allowed in Chicago. The only way Chicago allows them is if they come intalled with the faucet, is that true?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Do any of you come across or remember the old 3/8" IPS by 3/8" IPS angle stops with the 3/8" chrome supply pipe going right to the faucet? 

I still run into these in some homes out in Cicero and Berwyn area. My father still has the pipe type supply lines on his truck for these types of jobs. I see if I can get the keys to his van and snap some pictures.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

We use Braided ... we had a major problem with plastic supply lines


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> We use Braided ... we had a major problem with plastic supply lines


 What plastic lines did you have trouble with and why?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

SS braided. ,,,Even after all the years of CP supplies . I do trust the good type that i get at the supply house .


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Do any of you come across or remember the old 3/8" IPS by 3/8" IPS angle stops with the 3/8" chrome supply pipe going right to the faucet?
> 
> I still run into these in some homes out in Cicero and Berwyn area. My father still has the pipe type supply lines on his truck for these types of jobs. I see if I can get the keys to his van and snap some pictures.


Sue,fluidmaster use to give you an "O" ring with the ballcock that would fit 1/2" od pipe or tube. The nut has a knock-out to accept the larger pipe or tube.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That POS is not in the same category as the ones I use. See the attached photos. Mine are 4 layered. You could stip the S.S. braid off and it would still hold 200psi.



ESPinc said:


> Never say impossible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Kissler makes good SS braided lines, atleast the guy selling them told me that :laughing:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

I still have my bending spring in my toolbag for the chrome plated copper (_I believe they're brass, actually_) suppy tubes and prefer to use those over anything else.
But, like most nowadays, I go with a good quality SS braided flex.
As Protech pointed out, not all of them are what they seem to be so buy with caution. But they're on in seconds and usually leak-free without a wrench. 1/4 turn max past hand-tite, I've found.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Did the one that ruptured in the photo come supplied with the faucet?

I know some Kohler faucets come with braided supplys

I use BrassCraft braided


----------



## winslow (Jan 3, 2010)

Brasscraft ss braided supplies. I use them on pedestals also. It doesn't look at all tacky, in fact you never see them. I rough-in my water lines 4" c to c at 24" AFF. 

Have to use brasscraft. Had 1 fail and their warrenty covered the damage to the hardwood flooring, not just the supply itself.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> That POS is not in the same category as the ones I use. See the attached photos. Mine are 4 layered. You could stip the S.S. braid off and it would still hold 200psi.


 You think those are better than pex? Maybe they will start making that felx in long rolls for ya.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I still use rigid supplies. I have nice benders. Don't care much for the springs.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> I still use rigid supplies. I have nice benders. Don't care much for the springs.


 Do you flare the end at the conewasher? Or do you use the ones with the end built on?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

They are better than a 3/8" pex supply only because it's crimped and CANNOT blow off. If a pex supply is put together with the ferrule backwards or with pipe dope on it or not tightened down all the way it can blow out and flood.



TheMaster said:


> You think those are better than pex? Maybe they will start making that felx in long rolls for ya.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> They are better than a 3/8" pex supply only because it's crimped and CANNOT blow off. If a pex supply is put together with the ferrule backwards or with pipe dope on it or not tightened down all the way it can blow out and flood.


 :laughing: saying somthings better because its not as likely to be installed incorrectly sounds like a sales pitch at the box stores how to clinic on a saturday morning. Its quite homeownerish. I dont worry about installing a ferrule backwards or any of that other or else i'd hafta just quit plumbing all together. I guess my point is if i cant trust a guy to go install some chrome tube or a pex water supply then he just needs to find another line of work. At my current rate i install a box of 100 pex supplies a month,thats 1200 a year.....I've used them for about 10 years exclusively almost so thats about 12,000 installed without a callback. Thats prolly a conservative number too. I sell them for 5.00 each and buy them for under a dollar.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

i have never had a installed correct pex supply fail.
i have had to fix pex supplies to toilet ballcocks. when tightened at the valve first it will spin and loosen the supply nut on the fill valve.

i can go either way.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> I still use rigid supplies. I have nice benders. Don't care much for the springs.


Same here.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

it's not me i'm worried about. it's the help.



TheMaster said:


> :laughing: saying somthings better because its not as likely to be installed incorrectly sounds like a sales pitch at the box stores how to clinic on a saturday morning. Its quite homeownerish. I dont worry about installing a ferrule backwards or any of that other or else i'd hafta just quit plumbing all together. I guess my point is if i cant trust a guy to go install some chrome tube or a pex water supply then he just needs to find another line of work. At my current rate i install a box of 100 pex supplies a month,thats 1200 a year.....I've used them for about 10 years exclusively almost so thats about 12,000 installed without a callback. Thats prolly a conservative number too. I sell them for 5.00 each and buy them for under a dollar.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> it's not me i'm worried about. it's the help.


 I understand that:thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I got a call one day to a flood, water everywhere. Lady just had a remodel because her house caught on fire. Whoever installed the toilet, instead of using the the right kind of supply line, made a supply line with a piece of 3/8" pex and a cone washer. 
It blew out and flooded her house. When I got there, the hardwood floors had swelled and the front door would not open. I checked the other toilet and it was the same way, but it had not blown out yet.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> I got a call one day to a flood, water everywhere. Lady just had a remodel because her house caught on fire. Whoever installed the toilet, instead of using the the right kind of supply line, made a supply line with a piece of 3/8" pex and a cone washer.
> It blew out and flooded her house. When I got there, the hardwood floors had swelled and the front door would not open. I checked the other toilet and it was the same way, but it had not blown out yet.


 I've also seen people use a pex or poly supply and the ballcock nut split and flood. Also they use the plastic supply nuts that came with some P.O.S. faucets,price pfister use to give you plastic supply nuts. I dont screw plastic over brass! NEVER!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I like it when a homeowner fixes their own toilet and they read the instructions that say hand tight plus 1/4 turn and it leaks like a sieve.

Well, hand tight is relative to hand strength.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice



ChrisConnor said:


> I got a call one day to a flood, water everywhere. Lady just had a remodel because her house caught on fire. Whoever installed the toilet, instead of using the the right kind of supply line, made a supply line with a piece of 3/8" pex and a cone washer.
> It blew out and flooded her house. When I got there, the hardwood floors had swelled and the front door would not open. I checked the other toilet and it was the same way, but it had not blown out yet.


----------



## spudwrench (Sep 15, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Do you flare the end at the conewasher? Or do you use the ones with the end built on?


Flare always!


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

futz said:


> Well... Since this old thread has been revived, I'll bite.
> 
> I use 99% copper (Brasscraft) supply tubes. The other 1% is braided SS for those really tight toilet hookups.
> 
> I never trusted the plastic tubes, either poly-b or pex. Saw too many blowoffs on other people's jobs.


 
:thumbup:


----------



## citywide401 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Best supply lines*

Stainless steel braided over the years from Fluidmaster, no floods.
Larry

http://citywideplumbing.us/

http://www.plumbersphoenix.com/


----------



## PlumbPowerHouse (Jan 5, 2010)

Plumbing Solutions uses braided supply lines.


----------



## mongo (Jun 26, 2010)

Anykind except pex or poly.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

mongo said:


> Anykind except pex or poly.


What about the pex dont you like? Is it the fact that its Pex? or how its connected at the joints?


----------



## mongo (Jun 26, 2010)

TheMaster said:


> What about the pex dont you like? Is it the fact that its Pex? or how its connected at the joints?


It is not a matter of dislike, it is a matter of preference. I just don't use pex. Maybe distrust also (see first posts of this thread).


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

mongo said:


> It is not a matter of dislike, it is a matter of preference. I just don't use pex. Maybe distrust also (see first posts of this thread).


Ok thats cool....so you dont use any pex. I understand. In my area copper is the best choice for most installations but MOST people do not want to make that investment.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Cut off section of garden hose if available. If not, braided.


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

tnoisaw said:


> Cut off section of garden hose if available.


It's a good approach. Also, that black refill tube that comes in the Fluidmaster box is pretty substantial if the stop is close enough to the fixture, but it requires one heckuva lotta electrical tape to keep from blowing out. Works best in old neighborhoods with galvanized water services that already have low flow due to rust.

But I prefer Pex.

In Memphis the braided supplies don't pass Code unless they are a part of the faucet itself.


----------

